# The litter is stillborn!!!!!



## Leland1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well Lucy has had one litter so far and they all survived birth.

With her second litter she is having one or two stillborn per day. THis week is her due date and yeaturday she had one still born and today was 2??

Whats going on?

She dosent have a breeding box because she did fine without one last time. After finding the second I put a breeding box in her cage.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 12, 2009)

I"ve very sorry you lost the babies 

I am going to move this to the rabbitry section of the forum 

someone there may have a better idea what could have happened 


if you don't get a quick response it is due to the holiday weekend 
Sorry!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 12, 2009)

Have you palpated her, and are you good at it? Does she have any more babies in her? I'd be concerned that she might still have more in her, which could cause infection. It would be best to have someone who is really, really good at palpating check her or take her to a vet, which would definitely be my preference. If she does have kits left in her, and they're not too large to pass (and no other complications), an oxytocin shot could help her pass the rest of them.

So sorry about the babies.


----------



## Leland1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you but there are no vets around that work on rabbit. Sad concidering im a vet assistant!!
Figued Id give yall a pic of Lucy and her last litter.
Only one survived because I put a bucket in the hutch to let them escape the wind and they just died in the bucket!! 6 in 3 days!!

Lucy.... 








This was my favorite..


























The sole survivor!!!


----------



## polly (Apr 13, 2009)

I never use a nest box with my babies either. They do perfectly well without them as long as the mum pulls fur that keeps them warm.
A couple of things your post made me wonder about is how many times did you mate her? was it a while apart? it does happen having them 24 hours apart but not all the time. SHe could have been pregnant in both uterine horns and only had a couple of kits in each and thats why they are still born as they can be to big?? just thinking while typing here could be wrong


----------

